# New Mini Owner



## perkman (Apr 10, 2004)

Aloha. I just bought my Jet Black Mini 04 last Thursday, and enjoying cruising around the Island of Oahu. 
I have been hearing a creaking sound when I lower the driver window down. I was wondering if there are any other areas that I should be paying attention to.
Mahalo for your responses.


----------



## Nick T. (Feb 22, 2003)

Welcome to the MINI world!

The build quality of the '04s seems to be much better than previous years and you may find no "new car problems" other than the creaking window.

Have fun, enjoy driving, and try to keep the RPMs down for the first 1250 miles!


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

Post some pics, I'd like to see 'er!!


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

My '04 had two irritating noises - a creaking above the front suspension area (may have been the bonnet settling in) and one in what sounded to be the hatch latch. Both went away on their own. There are various creaks here and there, but they seem to come and go and none reach the level of real irritation like the other two did.

Over 4k and no service visits so far! Hope you have a similar experience.

Btw, if that creaking sound is something you hear when the window is down and not the rolling down of the window itself, it might be the same sound I had from the front area. It went away on it's own eventually.


----------

